#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  De maand Shabaan

## crazy2000

De maand Shabaan 
De heilige maand Shabaan 8 e maand van de Islamitsche Kalandertelleing. 
"Sjahri Habibul Rahmaan", oftewel maand van liefde en barmhartigheid. 
Shabaan bevindt tussen twee maanden namelijk Radjab & Ramadhan. 

Shabaan is de maand ter voorbereiding voor de heilige maand Ramadhan, 
de maand waarin Allah (s.a.w.) de heilige Quran heeft neder gezonden. 
Als leiding voor de mensheid en als onderscheider tussen de waarheid en valsheid. 
Alle openbaringen van voorgaande geschriften zijn geopendbaar in deze maand, Shabaan. 

Shabaan wordt ook de maand van onze nobele en geleifde profeet (s.a.w.) genoemd, 
de profeet (s.a.w.) vastte veel in deze maand meer dan in alle maanden behalve de gezegende maand Ramadhan. 
Aisja (r.a.) verhaalt"Ik heb de profeet (s.a.w.) nooit zoveel vrijwillig zien vasten als in de maand shabaan. 
Soms vastte de profeet (s.a.w.) een groot deel van de maand Shabaan, soms gedurende de hele maand. 

Ummi-i Salma heeft gezegd:" Ik heb de profeet (s.a.w.) nooit 2 maanden achter elkaar zien vasten, behalve tijdens de maanden 
Shabaan & Ramadhan. 


15 e nacht van Shabaan (beginnend op 14 Shabaan na Magrib shalaath) 

De nacht van vrijspraak en bevrijding & Geluk genoemd. 

In deze nacht daalt Allahs (s.w.a.) zijn Noer neder van de 7 e naar de 1 e hemel. iedereen kan van zijn zegeningen profiteren.. 

Ibn Madjah (r.a.) verhaalt de profeet (s.a.w.) het volgende zei " Allah (s.w.a.) zal mijn ummah vergeven, 
gelijk aan alle geiten en elk haartje te samen van de Bani Kilab".. 

De nacht van de 15 e van Shabaan geeft allah (s.w.a.) de malaikah Djibraiel opdracht om de hemelen te sieren 
voor de ummah van achmad mohammed (s.a.w.) . 
Allah (s.a.w.) bepaald in deze maand wat er het komende jaar zal gebeuren.. 
de malaikah krijgen allen hun taken die ze moeten uitvoeren zoals:.. 
geboorte,dood, huwelijk, neerslag, geluk, levensonderhoud.. 

Allah (s.w.a.) zal op de 15 e nacht van shabaan iedereen vergeving schenken, gelijk aan de hoeveelheid sterren, bomen, bladeren van de bomen 
het gewicht van de bergen,en aan alle zandkorrels bij elkaar. 

Zondaren, dienaren van Allah (s.w.a.) worden vergeven, istighfaar en tawbah wordt geaccepteerd.. 

Vele zullen in deze nacht worden verhoogd inrang.. 
Speciaal in deze nacht ontvangen "de Heiligen" van Allah (s.w.a.) kennis en wijsheid in het verborgen 

de bron Zamzam neemt toe, 
Allah (s.w.a.) onthult zijn dienaren die nacht met Barmhartigheid en Genade 

Maar niet iedereen kan ervan profiteren, zoals 
polytheisten, atheisten,alcoholisten,hypocrieten 
arogante mensen, zij die hun banden verbreken met hun familie, 
zij die ongehoorzaam zijn jegens hun ouders, 
opscheppers, aandachttrekkers enz.. 

moge allah (s.w.a.) ons alle beschermen .amin 

vergeving en tot elkaar komen elkaars vergeving te vragen is een belangrijk gegeven op deze nacht. 
vergeving te vragen aan je ouders, onze harten te reinigen van alle zonden en negatieve intenties 

Men kan in de moske of thuis de gebeden en allah (s.w.a.) gedenken middels de recitatie en meditatie door zijn gedachtenis.. 
De smeekbede's en het vragen van vergevenis.. 
De invullingen van die 15 e nacht van Shabaan laat geheel over aan de devoten en godsdiensten,. 
Maar laat deze nacht niet zomaar voorbij gaan,. 


Ook het vasten op de 14 e shabaan is aanbevolen, voorafgaande aan de nacht van de 15 e shabaan.. 

bezoek aan de overleden op het begraafplaats en overledenen wachten op deze nacht op smeekbedes. 
Ook shadaqah geven aan armen en namens hen is aanbevolen en bevat vele zegeneningen. 


Dit is een van de bijzondere momentopnames uit het leven van onze diebare en heilige profeet (s.a.w.), 
moge allah (s.w.a.) met zijn barmhartig en genade mij en elk van de lezers de kracht en mogelijkheid geven 
om deze nacht de 15 e shabaan tot zijn dood met standvastigheis in aanbidding en veel te vasttend doorbrengen.. 

wa billahi wautfiq wal hidayah 

allahumma amiin 

gegroet crazy2000

----------


## sssss

heel erg bedankt crazy2000  :duim:

----------


## LaYla911

Djazak allahoe gairan!!!!  :duim:

----------


## Ridouan

Assalam 3alaikom agi,

jazakAllahoe ghairan voor de bijdrage, maar volgens mij klopt dat niet van de 15e Shaban......In iedergeval geen betrouwbaar bewijs....Kijk aub naar de sanad van ahadieth...

http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=en...&QR=8907&dgn=3

Qua vasten heb je gelijk:

http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=en...QR=13729&dgn=3

IK hoop dat je dit als nasee7a ziet i.p.v aanval.

Moge Allah swt jou al Djennatoel Firdaus geven. Amien.

Assalam 3alaikom

----------

